# Alte Angelmesser



## Kochtopf (26. Februar 2020)

Liebe Gemeinde,
Es begab sich letztes Wochenende, dass mein Schwiegermonster sich ihrer menschlichen Herkunft bewusst wurde und mir ein altes Angelmesser ihres Vaters schenkte. Der Gute war Erzählungen zu Folge ein leidenschaftlicher Flyboy und hatte seinen eigenen Bach gepachtet, leider wurde eine nicht kleine Menge (genauer genommen alles) an Geraffel wie Splitcanes und alten Rollen durch ihren Exmann verschenkt.
Die Scheide des Messerchens ist logischerweise, ihr Vater ist seit 30 Jahren tot, ziemlich drüsch und der Messergriff sieht jetzt nicht sooo besonders aus.





Allerdings ändert sich dies sobald man die Klinge sieht




Hochwertiger Stahl und nach all den Jahren sieht die Klinge aus wie neu, das System mit dünner Klinge und integriertem Schupper wirkt durchdacht und wertig. Die Gravur verweist auf den Hersteller Isakki Järvenpaa aus Finnland.




Die stellen heute immernoch Messer und, man höre und staune, das gleiche Modell her(klick) und es kostet in der heutigen Form etwa 8 mal soviel wie mein Opinel. Zwar sollte ich damit am Gürtel eher auf Streetfishing verzichten (und ihr wisst das genau das mein geheimes Laster ist) aber das Messer ist ein wirklich schönes Stück. Leider ist der Griff etwas rissig und ich weiss nicht ob es Holz oder Lack ist, was da gerissen ist, falls wer Tipps zur Restaurierung hat bitte nur her damit, ich überlege die Scheide mit Farblosen Schuhwachs etwas weich zu machen, hat wer ne bessere Idee?


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

Sehr schönes altes Messer @Kochtopf und wirklich guter Zustand! 
Pass gut drauf auf !

LG Michael


----------



## ralle (26. Februar 2020)

Ein guterhaltenes Stück !


----------



## sebwu (27. Februar 2020)

vom bild her würd ich sagen es ist der lack, könnte mich aber auch irren. du hast ja nix zu verlieren also schleif los


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> falls wer Tipps zur Restaurierung hat bitte nur her damit



Schönes Messer, nimm für die Lederscheide auf *keinen Fall *Ballistol, Leder wird dadurch dunkel bis schwarz, je nach Menge und Häufigkeit.


----------



## Blacky-5 (27. Februar 2020)

Hi, für die Scheide ist Leinölfirnis oder in der verdünnten Form Halböl ein bewährtes Mittel.
     Den Griff abschleifen und schön polieren dann ebenfalls mit Leinölfirnis behandeln. Alternativ geht auch Wallnussöl sehr gut.
     Aber den Griff auf keinen Fall wieder lackieren. Diese Behandlung ruhig ein oder zweimal wiederholen und lass dir Zeit dabei.

Gruß aus dem schönsten Bundesland


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2020)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Gruß aus dem schönsten Bundesland


Ah noch ein Hesse 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## juergent60 (27. Februar 2020)

Kochpott, täusch ich mich oder sehe ich auf dem doch etwas unscharfen Bild kleine Löcher im hölzernen  Messergriff?
Wenn ja, handelt es sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um Wurmlöcher.....sprich Insektenfraß.
Wenn dem so ist, leg das Messer mal für ein paar Tage unbewegt auf die Seite. Sollte Bohrmehl austreten, hast Du Gewissheit, dass die Tierchen sich bester Gesundheit erfreuen.
Im ihnen den Garaus zu machen,  verspricht eine Kernerwärmung auf 80 Grad über zwei, drei Stunden.....am besten im Backofen....viel Erfolg. Du kannst natürlich auch "Holzwurm-Ex" oder ähnliches mit einer Spritze in die Bohrlöcher füllen, wobei mir erstere Methode besser gefallen würde,
Viel Erfolg.....sollte es so sein wie vermutet.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2020)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Kochpott, täusch ich mich oder sehe ich auf dem doch etwas unscharfen Bild kleine Löcher im hölzernen  Messergriff?
> Wenn ja, handelt es sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um Wurmlöcher.....sprich Insektenfraß.
> Wenn dem so ist, leg das Messer mal für ein paar Tage unbewegt auf die Seite. Sollte Bohrmehl austreten, hast Du Gewissheit, dass die Tierchen sich bester Gesundheit erfreuen.
> Im ihnen den Garaus zu machen,  verspricht eine Kernerwärmung auf 80 Grad über zwei, drei Stunden.....am besten im Backofen....viel Erfolg. Du kannst natürlich auch "Holzwurm-Ex" oder ähnliches mit einer Spritze in die Bohrlöcher füllen, wobei mir erstere Methode besser gefallen würde,
> Viel Erfolg.....sollte es so sein wie vermutet.


Ich dachte auch erst es wären Löcher aber es ist undefinierbaree Werkstattdreck


----------



## juergent60 (27. Februar 2020)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Hi, für die Scheide ist Leinölfirnis
> 
> Gruß aus dem schönsten Bundesland



Bei Verwendung von leinölhaltigen Produkten NIE den Lappen zusammengeknüllt in ne Ecke werfen.
Leinöl entwickelt beim Trocknen Wärme und kann zur SELBSTENTZÜNDUNG führen.
Am Besten kurz in nen Eimer mit Wasser und dann ausgebreitet zum Trocknen auf die Leine im Freien oder gleich in Ofen.
Hatte zwei Kunden.....der Erste hat rechtzeitig Brandgeruch wahrgenommen, der zweite wählte in seiner Not die 112.
Das ist kein Spaß.

Bist Du aus Schwaben?


----------



## juergent60 (27. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch erst es wären Löcher aber es ist undefinierbaree Werkstattdreck




Wenn Du es noch nicht gemacht hast.....kratz mal vorsichtig dran, ob es nur oberflächlich ist oder in die Tiefe geht.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Februar 2020)

Sieht für mich auf dem Foto etwas aus wie Spritzer von Wandfarbe ?
Das ginge mit einem Tuch und Spülwasser leicht wieder runter ?

LG


----------



## Blacky-5 (27. Februar 2020)

Das ist natürlich richtig. Es besteht die Gefahr der Selbstentzündung. Hatten wir in der Firma auch mal da hätte der Maler bald die ganze Bude abgefackelt. Der hat aber mit dem Zeug rumgeaast und richtig nasse Lappen entsorgt. Wenn der Kochtopf aber sein Messer restauriert braucht er nur geringe Mengen von dem Zeugs da ist die Gefahr doch eher gering.

Achso, und nein ich komme nicht aus Schwaben


----------



## Mescalero (27. Februar 2020)

Leinöl für Leder? Hm....das härtet bei Luftkontakt aus, ob das so toll ist?
Ich nähme ein Wachs oder auch Schuhcreme im Notfall.

Den Griff würde ich wahrscheinlich abschleifen (grob mit der Ziehklinge, dann bis 400 schleifen) und anschließend ölen. Leinöl in mehreren Schichten mit Zwischenschliff oder ein anderes Hartöl z.B. für Parkett oder Arbeitsplatten.


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Februar 2020)

Schönes altes Finnenmesser. 

Um die (Leder)Scheide zu pflegen kann ich dir das hier: https://www.amazon.de/Pullach-Hof-U...24&hvtargid=pla-306544272716&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

absolut empfehlen.

Der Griff sieht mir sehr nach Birkenholz aus. Ich würde es auch fein anschleifen und anschließend mit etwas dunklerem Hartöl behandeln.


----------



## madpraesi (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo Kochtopf,
vielleicht ist in deiner Nähe ja ein Orthopädieschuhmacher oder ein Sanitätshaus mit Werkstatt, meist haben die guten Lederweichmacher.
Einfach mal fragen, meistens helfen die Jungs gerne  ich auf jeden fall hab es immer so gemacht.
Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Messer mit Scheide 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Februar 2020)

Leinöl für das Leder würde ich auch nicht nehmen, weil es aushärtet und das ganze noch schlimmer werden lässt. Evtl. mal zum Reitsportausstatter und dort Lederfett farblos besorgen und dann reichlich einfetten. Farblose Schuhcreme sollte auch ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## Blacky-5 (27. Februar 2020)

Ja, es ist so wie immer zehn Leute antworten elf Meinungen such dir das Beste aus. 
Ich bin dann mal wech


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Februar 2020)

@Blacky-5 
Hab mal ein bisschen gegooglet. Leinöl scheint doch ganz gut zu funktionieren. War mir neu. Man lernt halt immer noch dazu.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2020)

Mein Universalmittel für Holz und Leder ist eine Mischung aus 50% Antikwachs, welches selber zu einem Teil aus Bienen- und einem Teil aus Carnaubawachs (brasil. Palmenart), sowie 50% Leinöl aus dem Lebensmittelbereich besteht. Es feuert zwar die Materialien etwas an, härtet aber bei weitem nicht so aus, wie reines Leinöl. Der Wachsanteil bremst etwas die Neigung des Leinöls zur Polymerisation. Holz und Leder bleiben so zwar gut konserviert, aber noch so offenporig, dass sie nicht gammeln.

2-3 x sparsam anwenden, immer absolut trocknen lassen und anschließend mit einem Microfasertuch polieren, ergibt eine sehr schöne Haptik bei gleichzeitiger Konservierung. Mache ich auch mit Korkgriffen an Angelruten. Der Kork bleibt 1A und (Futter-) Dreck kann man mit einem feuchten Lappen spurlos und leicht abwischen.

Man kann auch chin. Tungöl (eine Nussart) verwenden, aber das steht im Verdacht, gesundheitlich nicht unbedenklich zu sein. Jedenfalls ist es nicht speichel- und schweissresistent und somit nicht als Oberfläche für Kinderspielzeug zu empfehlen. An Messern, die auch mit Lebensmitteln in Berührung kommen, würde ich es nicht einsetzen. Gleiches gilt dann für Hartöle, die Tungöl enthalten - neben anderen teilweise fragwürdigen Zutaten.

Wobei für reine Holzgriffe immer noch der eigene Handschweiss das beste ist. Fein schleifen und dann mit einer guten Ziehklinge, oder Glasscherbe unter Berücksichtigung des Faserverlaufes superglatt Oberfläche machen... sieht halt mit dem Gebrauch dann nicht mehr so toll aus, hat aber haptisch und technisch eine perfekte Funktion.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2020)

Schönes altes Messer! Mein erstes Messer war auch ein Finnenmesser, ich hatte so ein Modell mit so einem Messingkopf am Ende des Holz-oder Ledergriffs. 
Leider ist mir das Messer, das ich damals von meinem Vater als Jungangler bekam, durch einen Bretterspalt auf einem Steg ins Wasser gefallen und ein erster Bergungsversuch leider mißlungen. 

Beim zweiten, erfolgreichen, waren schon einige Jahre ins Land gegangen und Griff und Klinge waren keine Einheit mehr, ietztere auch ziemlich korrodiert.
Hätte euch dieses Messer hier auch gerne gezeigt....


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Februar 2020)

Für das Leder würde ich das Fett nehmen wo Reiter ihre Sättel und Zaumzeug behandeln und den Holzgriff eine Farbige Beize benutzen


----------



## Michael.S (27. Februar 2020)

So eins habe ich auch noch , Alter dürfte das selbe sein 30+ eher , das habe ich mir in jungen Jahren gekauft und es macht immer noch seinen Dienst als Angelmesser , die sind äußerst Robust da wackelt nichts auch nicht nach all den Jahren  , leider habe ich es früher mit dem Schärfen nicht so genau genommen und da wurde es schon mal über einen Stein gezogen was man der Klinge auch ansieht aber zumindest die Schneide habe ich gut wieder hinnbekommen , das ist sehr scharf


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Für das Leder würde ich das Fett nehmen wo Reiter ihre Sättel und Zaumzeug behandeln und den Holzgriff eine Farbige Beize benutzen


Also Sattelseife. Im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, als Schmierseife.

Was für Leder auch sehr gut geht, ist reiner Leberttran. Allerdings riecht der etwas streng mit der Zeit. Oder Nubuk Ol Schaum. Zur Reinigung und Pflrgr.


----------



## Nelearts (27. Februar 2020)

Das Leder von meinem 30 Jahre alten Martinii Filetiermesser pflege ich immer mit Brooks Proofide Sattelfett. Stammt aus dem Fahrradbereich für Ledersättel und habe es entsprechend meinem anderen Hobby immer da. Das ganze mehrmals anwenden, zwischendurch auch mal das ganze im Backofen auf 50-60 Grad erwärmen. Dann zieht es besser ein! Das dauert aber. Denke mal 3-4 Anwendungen mit jeweils 2h Wärmebehandlung wäre hier angebracht. Bei dem Holz würde ich auch gründlich den "alten" Lack gründlich abschleifen und dann mit (sorry, Werbung, aber anders geht´s nicht hier) CLOU Arbeitsplattenöl mehrmals "imprägnieren"


----------



## Bilch (4. März 2020)

Dieser Thread hat mich dazu bewegt ein altes Messer von meinem verstorbenen Onkel zu restaurieren. Mein Onkel hat es Mitte der 60er Jahre in Schweden gekauft als er als Student dort gewesen ist. Jetzt war es schon in einem ziemlich schlechten Zustand: die Klinge war wackelig, schon ein Bisschen von Rost angegriffen und der Lack abgeblättert.













Ich habe es gründlich geschliffen, den entstandenen Spalt zwischen den Griff und den Messerkropf mit einer Mischung aus Holzstaub und Lack gefüllt, die Klinge wieder stabilisiert und schließlich noch den Griff lackiert. Es sieht schon viel besser aus, nur die Klinge muss ich einmal noch polieren.









Ich komme mir komisch vor, wenn ich ein so großes Messer am Gürtel Trage, aber vlt. werde ich es aus Nostalgie trotzdem mal zum Angeln mitnehmen


----------



## Hering 58 (4. März 2020)

@Bilch
sehr gute Arbeit.Das gefällt mir.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Ein wirklich seltenes altes Angelmesser habe ich auch noch - hab ich vor 15 Jahren für knapp 50€ mal bei Ebay geschossen.. .
Ist sone Kombination aus Messer, Fischtöter und Waage.
Liegt seitdem nur rum - falls also jemand Interesse hat... .


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein wirklich seltenes altes Angelmesser habe ich auch noch - hab ich vor 15 Jahren für knapp 50€ mal bei Ebay geschossen.. .
> Ist sone Kombination aus Messer, Fischtöter und Waage.
> Liegt seitdem nur rum - falls also jemand Interesse hat... .
> Anhang anzeigen 339785
> ...


Das mit der Waage hätte ich gerne erläutert 

@Bilch gute Arbeit! Sieht toll aus


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Du befestigst eine Schnur an der kleinen Öffnung am Anfang der Klinge, hängst den Fisch ebenfalls in eine Schlinge und wenn Du jetzt den Fisch mit der Schlinge in die Rückenzahnung einhängst und dann die Schnur anhebst, hängt der Fisch in einer Balkenwage.
Die entsprechende Markierungen kannst Du auf den Bildern sehen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. März 2020)

Hallo,

das Messer kostet richtig Geld. Meine Frau hatte genau das gleiche. Habe ich in den 80 Jahren gekauft für damals 80DM. Meine rau hat es irgendwan verloren. Weihnachten 2019 hat sie ein neues bekommen. Nennt sich Herbertz Waagemesser, kostet 129€.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Weihnachten 2019 hat sie ein neues bekommen. Nennt sich Herbertz Waagemesser, kostet 129€.



Ne Menge Geld für so ein häßliches Teil und danach sieht es definitiv nicht aus, eher nach einem 10er aus der Grabbelkiste.
Mag ja sein das es praktisch ist, aber "Schön" ist anders.
Dazu sieht es schon so aus, als ob das Messer niemals gut in der Hand liegen wird, mit diesem schmalen, eckigen Griff und komplett aus der Balance gebracht mit dem Knubbel hinten dran.
(Ist natürlich nur subjektiv empfunden!)

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ne Menge Geld für so ein häßliches Teil und danach sieht es definitiv nicht aus, eher nach einem 10er aus der Grabbelkiste.
> Mag ja sein das es praktisch ist, aber "Schön" ist anders.
> Dazu sieht es schon so aus, als ob das Messer niemals gut in der Hand liegen wird, mit diesem schmalen, eckigen Griff und komplett aus der Balance gebracht mit dem Knubbel hinten dran.
> (Ist natürlich nur subjektiv empfunden!)
> ...


Ein Nachbau des originalen PUMA Fischermessers. Mit etwas Schwabbelscheibe und einem Klecks Zapponlack macht man den Messingkörper so funkelnd, dass einem das Auge bricht.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Messer kostet richtig Geld. Meine Frau hatte genau das gleiche. Habe ich in den 80 Jahren gekauft für damals 80DM. Meine rau hat es irgendwan verloren. Weihnachten 2019 hat sie ein neues bekommen. Nennt sich Herbertz Waagemesser, kostet 129€.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Gibt es das etwa noch..??
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.. .
Und klar, das ist mehr für die Vitrine - nen praktischen Nutzen sehe ich da auch nicht.
Aber es ist sehr viel seltener und, glaube ich, auch hübscher als das von Puma.


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. März 2020)

im Herbertz Katalog müßte es zufinden sein. Es sieht aber etwas anders aus. Körper vercromt, Kugel ist rund und das Heft hat eine Art Schuppen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Michael.S (5. März 2020)

Das Puma in Edelstahl ist ja auch nicht grade billig , ich habe es für 135 Euro gesehen , sieht ganz gut aus wäre aber für mich eher ein Sammlermesser


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. März 2020)

genau das Messer hat meine Frau jetzt.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


>



Ich find die Atemgeräusche von dem Typen, während er mit dem Messer hantiert, ein bisschen unheimlich.


----------



## Bilch (5. März 2020)

@rhinefisher, Du hast vergessen, dass es auch noch ein Schuppenentferner ist   

@Michael.S, jetzt weiß ich endlich, welches Messer in einem alten Angelbuch von mir abgebildet ist. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt ob überhaupt jemand so ein Messer hat und ob er ihm wirklich auch als Waage benutzt


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find die Atemgeräusche von dem Typen, während er mit dem Messer hantiert, ein bisschen unheimlich.


Miiiniiii, isch bin dein Vaaataaaaa


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @rhinefisher, Du hast vergessen, dass es auch noch ein Schuppenentferner ist
> 
> @Michael.S, jetzt weiß ich endlich, welches Messer in einem alten Angelbuch von mir abgebildet ist. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt ob überhaupt jemand so ein Messer hat und ob er ihm wirklich auch als Waage benutzt
> Anhang anzeigen 339868


Ich würde das Teil eher als Schätzeisen ansehen. Aber es kommt ja auch nicht aufs letzte Gramm an.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Trotzdem ist das PUMA ein habenswerter Klassiker!


----------



## Mikesch (6. März 2020)

PUMA: Ist für mich immer noch das "White Hunter", der Traum meiner Jugend. Damals leider weit außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das PUMA ein habenswerter Klassiker!





mikesch schrieb:


> PUMA: Ist für mich immer noch das "White Hunter", der Traum meiner Jugend. Damals leider weit außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten.



Nee - weder noch; das Fischmesser ist wirklich nicht praktisch, was ich genau weiß, da ich 3 davon "verbraucht" habe, das White Hunter, von dem ich mind. 4 verbraucht habe, ist von der Form her wirklich schlecht. Das WH ist ganz nahe am Unbrauchbar - das bezog seinen Ruhm aus einem Deal mit der Bundeswehr und einem Survivalbuch. Das ist mehr ein Skinner.
Das sind halt so Dinge, die man als Kind, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ganz toll fand und unbedingt haben wollte.
Da könnte ich noch so einiges aufzählen, was ich als Kind wollte, mir später gekauft habe, nur um es dann als "eher nicht so gut" zu beurteilen.. .

PS: Da fällt mir ein sauteures Survivalmesser deutscher Produktion ein - das war Kernschrott!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist mehr ein Skinner.



Genau dafür wurde dieses Messer (Withe Hunter) konzipiert, zudem zum Aufbrechen des "Schloß" und zwar von Großwild, deshalb ist das Messer auch so schwer.
Da ist das "aus der Decke schlagen" dann wörtlich zu nehmen, mit einem leichten Skinner funktioniert dies nämlich bei dicken, schweren Schwarten nur schlecht.
Mit Hilfe der kleinen Schlagfläche auf dem Klingenrücken konnte man sogar Koteletts damit hacken, so hab ich das zumindest genutzt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> das White Hunter, von dem ich mind. 4 verbraucht habe, ist von der Form her wirklich schlecht. Das WH ist ganz nahe am Unbrauchbar -



Und diese "Unbrauchbarkeit" konnte man nicht schon nach dem ersten Exemplar feststellen?

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2020)

Ich habe die für lau bekommen...
Und zum aus der Decke schlagen taugt das nichtmal beim Reh - da gibbet sehr viel besseres.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe die für lau bekommen...
> Und zum aus der Decke schlagen taugt das nichtmal beim Reh - da gibbet sehr viel besseres.


Unsere Vorfahren haben das mit (Flint-)Steinen gemacht und die Tiere mit Speeren erlegt- und sie haben auch Beute gemacht!!!111

SCNR


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unsere Vorfahren haben das mit (Flint-)Steinen gemacht und die Tiere mit Speeren erlegt- und sie haben auch Beute gemacht!!!111
> 
> SCNR



Wievielen grösseren Tieren hast Du denn schon aus der Jacke geholfen?
Da ist man dankbar für gutes Werkzeug. Es gibt aber auch genug versierte Jäger die ein Victorinox benutzen und es damit auch sehr gut hinbekommen.
Für mich muß da was gutes in die Hand, gerade weil ich das ja nicht täglich mache.. .


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und zum aus der Decke schlagen taugt das nichtmal beim Reh - da gibbet sehr viel besseres.



Richtig, aber beim Konzept des Withe Hunters hat man auch eher an Kaffernbüffel und Eland gedacht und dafür ist es perfekt geeignet!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, aber beim Konzept des Withe Hunters hat man auch eher an Kaffernbüffel und Eland gedacht und dafür ist es perfekt geeignet!
> 
> Jürgen



Nee, das ist es leider nicht - niemand würde mit diesem Spielzeug nen Büffel häuten.
Erstens machen das IMMER die Helfer und NIEMALS der weisse Master Hunter, und zweitens mit nem Beil..


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug versierte Jäger die ein Victorinox benutzen und es damit auch sehr gut hinbekommen.



Jo man kennt sie, die Typen welche anscheinend nur mit winzigen Messerchen umgehen können und es mit der Angst zu tun bekommen, wenn das Messer länger als 10cm ist!
Aber dennoch, für ein Reh absolut ausreichend.



> Nee, das ist es leider nicht - niemand würde mit diesem Spielzeug nen Büffel häuten.
> Erstens machen das IMMER die Helfer und NIEMALS der weisse Master Hunter, und zweitens mit nem Beil..


Mit letzterem hast du auch wieder Recht, denn der White Hunter macht sich in der Regel nicht die Finger schmutzig!

Ich habe mit dem Messer ein Baby Hippo (ca.300kg) abgezogen, auch wenn das Tier noch recht klein war, die Haut war im Schnitt 1,5cm dick und ähnelt von der Haptik her einem Autoreifen.
Es ging wunderbar mit dem Messer!














Und hier der Papa dazu:






Jürgen


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> PUMA: Ist für mich immer noch das "White Hunter", der Traum meiner Jugend. Damals leider weit außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - weder noch; das Fischmesser ist wirklich nicht praktisch, was ich genau weiß, da ich 3 davon "verbraucht" habe, das White Hunter, von dem ich mind. 4 verbraucht habe, ist von der Form her wirklich schlecht. Das WH ist ganz nahe am Unbrauchbar - das bezog seinen Ruhm aus einem Deal mit der Bundeswehr und einem Survivalbuch. Das ist mehr ein Skinner.
> Das sind halt so Dinge, die man als Kind, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ganz toll fand und unbedingt haben wollte.
> Da könnte ich noch so einiges aufzählen, was ich als Kind wollte, mir später gekauft habe, nur um es dann als "eher nicht so gut" zu beurteilen.. .
> 
> PS: Da fällt mir ein sauteures Survivalmesser deutscher Produktion ein - das war Kernschrott!


Da geht es lange nicht mehr um den Gebrauchswert, sondern nur noch ums reine Haben... um die Bubenträume!


----------



## Bilch (7. März 2020)

Wenn es Puma sein muss, dann braucht der Otto-normal-Angler (oder Jäger) nichts Größeres als so ein Messer:


Damit kann man jeden Bock oder Hirsch häuten oder zerlegen (selbst getestet  ).


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn es Puma sein muss, dann braucht der Otto-normal-Angler (oder Jäger) nichts Größeres als so ein Messer:
> Anhang anzeigen 339988
> 
> Damit kann man jeden Bock oder Hirsch häuten oder zerlegen (selbst getestet  ).



kleines Puma kann ich auch, nur mit dem  häuten oder zerlegen hat noch nicht geklappt meine Schwiegermutter wehrt sich noch


----------

